# Teichbau aber wie und wo.....



## Kitemaan (13. Jan. 2008)

Moin
So ich habe nun die Freigabe von meinem Vater den Teich zuzubauen einen kleineren Teich haben wir ja schon wie auf dem Bild zu sehen der soll auch so bleiben ! unterhalb des Teiches dort wo die Rasenfläche ist dort soll noch ein Teich entstehen. einziges Problem ! man muss vor dem alten Teich entlang mit einer Schubkarre noch problemlos vorbeifahren können und hinten an das Holz kommen. Ich wollte links neben das holz zwei Regentonnen aufbauen als Filteranlage. links zum Nachbarn hinn soll dann eine Pflanzen Zone mit __ Schilf usw. hinn ich werde mal die Tage ein Zeichnung machen wie ich mir in etwa das gedacht habe.
Sagt mir doch bitte mal eure Meinungen dazu und wodrauf ich achten sollte.
achja an die Maße der Teichs habe ich mal an etwa 5m in die Breite gedacht und 7m Lang die Tiefsten stellen sollen nach rechts hinn mit etwa 1,20m Tiefe sein oder ist das zu flach ?

Viele Grüße Alexander


----------



## Kitemaan (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

So ich hab hab schonmal meine Vorstellung gezeichnet


----------



## Olli.P (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

Hallo Alexander,


:willkommen  bei den Teich:crazy 


Sag mal, wäre es nicht besser den Vorhandenen Teich zu vergrößern  

Wenn ich mir das/die Bild(er) so ansehe, bleibt ja dann fast kein Garten mehr übrig


Mach doch mal noch ein paar Angaben über den Vorhandenen Teich


----------



## Kitemaan (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

Moin

Nein es macht keinen Sinn den Teich zu vergrößern, weil der min 1m höher liegt als der Rest des Gartens und dann auch noch das Problem kommt, das der Garten nach hinten Links schräg abfällt und und und....und das umbauen des ganzen Gartens wollten wir nicht.

Es ist auch richtig, das dann kaum noch Garten übrig bleibt das ist so gewollt, da niemand meiner Familie den Garten pflegt und ich mir schon immer einen Riesen Teich Wünsche.....


----------



## Olli.P (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

Hi Alexander,


das könntet ihr doch mit dem Aushub ausgleichen. Dann wäre der Abtransport evtl. nicht so groß und wenn ihr den Teich doch mal wieder zumachen wollt ist die Erde noch vor Ort.


----------



## Kitemaan (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

Ich mach morgen mal Bilder vom Garten dann sieht man das alles genau, da vor dem jetzigem Teich ein Terasse ist, der garten ist auch evt. etwa 20 max 30cm hinten links tiefer als der rest. da wo der jetzige Teich ist, sind rundherumm pflanzsteine aufgetürmt um vor der terasse ein Hochbeet zu bekommen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

hallo alex
das gleiche problem habe ich auch bei meiner teicherweiterung.
ich habe aber noch zeit bis in den sommer, vorher geht es bei mir nicht.
olaf seine idee ist nicht schlecht, aber man muss bedenken dass ein aushub nicht sehr stabil ist und immer die gefahr eines teichbruches besteht.
gruß
jüregn


----------



## Redlisch (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

Schau mal unter meiner Sig nach, ich habe auch den ganzen Aushub verbaut,
der Teich ist 0,5- 0,65 m über dem normalen Niveau.

Wenn man es Richtig macht besteht auch keine Gefahr des Dammbruches, meiner ist Bombenfest, egal wie es gegossen hat...


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

hi
wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, ist er über 1m breit, oder? da ist er klar fest.
geht bei mir nicht (habe nur 50cm )und er sollte bei mir eine höhe von 1m haben. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Redlisch (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe, ist er über 1m breit, oder? da ist er klar fest.



Ja ist er, die Breite ergibt sich da der Winkel der Flanken nicht über 40° sein soll (Statik). 
Den langen Damm habe ich Oben extra breit gemacht, da ich da noch ein Moorbeet hinmachen will. 
Die anderen Dämme sind 2m (bis ans Haus) bzw 5 m (Hier kommt noch eine Terasse von 5*7m mit Blockhaus hin [1m über Teich ragend]). 
Der Damm zwischen Teich und Filterteich ist 1,1m (hier kommt ein Steg und eine Brücke über den geplanten Bach hin), am Ende ist er 4m (Meine Frau bestannd darauf das ihre Wäschespinne auch noch hinpassen muß , hier kommt ebenfalls Holz drauf. 
Macht überschlagen 100m² Holz [Herr wirf Geld vom Himmel] ...

Axel


----------



## Kitemaan (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

Also momentan bin ich erstmal wieder am kränkeln......aber sobald ich wieder gesund bin fange ich mal an...... ich werde erstmal mit ein paar pfosten den garten mal gerade legen damit ich weiss wieviel ich überall aufschütten muss...Ich werde dann mit Reichlich Bildern usw. hier schreiben.......
bin momentan nur noch mit einem ebay anbieter am streiten wegen der Teichfolie.... er hat sie mit einem falschem preis reingestellt und nun will er sie nicht rausrücken....

nunja.....


----------



## Kitemaan (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

So nun mache ich mir ja auch noch nebenbei ein paar notizen wegen des filters ich möchte den selber bauen quasi eine runde tonnen und dann je nach dem wie das mit dem platz ist, zwei bis drei rechteckige noch dazu. jetzt habe ich nicht so richtig den platz für eine Riesen filteranlage..... meine frage !!! ich hätte neben dem haus platz für eine größere filteranlage die kann dann sogar auch bis zu 5 filtereinheiten haben !! kann ich denn vom teich aus das wasser erstmal etwa 12m weit wegpumpen ?? und dieses dann von selbst zurücklaufen lassen ?? oder ist das einfach zu weit zum pumpen ?


----------



## axel (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

Hallo Alexander !

Ich hab ne 15000 l/h  Pumpe und ein 1 1/2 " Wasserleitungs PE Rohr .
Das PE Rohr ist ca 15 Meter lang und hat einen Höhenunterschied von ca 
2,50 Meter . Es kommt reichlich Wasser bei den Höhenunterschied oben an . Ich denke wenn Du auch eine Pumpe hast ,die eine ähnliche Pumpleistung hat ,dürfte es kein Problem sein .

Gruß   

axel


----------



## Kitemaan (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*



			
				axel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alexander !
> 
> Ich hab ne 15000 l/h  Pumpe und ein 1 1/2 " Wasserleitungs PE Rohr .
> Das PE Rohr ist ca 15 Meter lang und hat einen Höhenunterschied von ca
> ...



Ja danke.....
was für pumpen und welcher hersteller sind denn zu empfehlen.....

puhhh da wird ja jetzt wohl mehr geld investiert als ich erst eingeplant habe..... aber wenns dann auch ein richtig schöner teich mit klarem wasser werden soll muss man da durch :crazy 
ich hab mir jetzt schon mal gedanken gemacht, ob ich nicht auch den etwa 2000l teich der an der terasse grenzt auch noch mit in den kreislauf nehme, dann spar ich mir einen 2ten filter !! und wenn ich eh dann 4oder 5 tonnen zum filtern stehen habe wird das wohl auch kein problem mehr sein....
achja ist eigentlich eine uv lampe dringend empfholen ??? oder in welcher preisklasse muss man sich dann da umsehn.


----------



## axel (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

Hallo Alexander !

Bei Deinem 40000 l sollteste schon auch mindestens ne 15000 Liter Pumpe haben .

Guck doch einfach mal bei 1 2 3.. rein da kannste mit ein bischen Geduld
vielleicht eine günstiger bekommen . 
Hier mal ein Beispiel

http://cgi.ebay.de/OASE-Aquamax-ECO...ryZ84202QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Gruß   axel


----------



## Kitemaan (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

Moin
So nun habe ich mal den Garten vermessen uns..... naja ich muss wohl was kleiner werden vom Teich her, da das nicht vom Platz her passt was ich machen möchte. Ich werde zumindest berichten wies weitergeht.


----------



## axel (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

Oh Alexander !

Jetzt verwirrste mich aber ! Du kaufst Folie und weißt noch gar nicht wieviel Platz Du für den Teich hast .
Also entwickle doch erst mal Dein Teichprofil mit Platz für viele Wasserpflanzen
Dann stellst und mal Dein Profil vor mit ner Skizze. 
Wenn Du dann sicher bist schippst Du den Teich aus . Danach legst Du Schnur längs und quer durch den Teich . Dann die Länge der Schnur plus 2 Meter messen . Erst dann weist Du wieviel Folie Du brauchst . 
So ungefähr kannste Dir wenn Dein Profil feststeht auch die Wassermenge ausrechnen die in Dein Teich passt . Genau erst beim einfüllen mir ner Wasseruhr dazwischen . 
Was möchtest Du den für Fische in Deinen Teich setzen ?  

Gruß   axel


----------



## Kitemaan (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*



			
				axel schrieb:
			
		

> Oh Alexander !
> 
> Jetzt verwirrste mich aber ! Du kaufst Folie und weißt noch gar nicht wieviel Platz Du für den Teich hast .
> Also entwickle doch erst mal Dein Teichprofil mit Platz für viele Wasserpflanzen
> ...



Ja ein wenig verwirrend ..... so bin ich halt.... :smoki 
Also Folie habe ich noch keine, da wie gesagt ich die in ebay schissen wollte aber dies nicht klappt da hat der verkäufer beim einstellen einen fehler im preis gemacht (angeblich) hat aber noch einige andere folien für billig drinne diese habe ich aber auch mal gekauft und jedes mal die antwort bekommen, das der Preis falsch währe und er die folie nicht abgibt. meins erachtens nur kundenfang !! jedes mal schrieb er mir dann, er könne mir ja so ein angebot machen, wenn ich ihm meine benötigten masse sage.

weiteres problem is halt, das der garten alles andere als eben ist, und das dann noch mehr arbeit ist als gewollt. nun werde ich dann doch hinngehn
und den teich als hochteich anlegen also quasi mit 2 reihen Pflanzsteinen ein podest bauen und dann im inneren nochmals knapp 1-1,20 meter ausheben. der teich wird dann auf etwa ein fläche von 4x5m werden.
ich werde nochmal eine neue zeichnung machen und dann später nochmals reinstellen.
achja und bei nem großen teich wollte mein vater jetzt doch nicht mehr so mitziehen und ist mit einem mittelgroßen teich viel glücklicher....

nenenenenene immer dieses hinn und her....


----------



## Kitemaan (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

So hier mal eine neue zeichnung.
Das blaue soll wasser sein
das rote sind die pflanzsteine, die 2 reihen hoch sind rechts neben den pflanzsteinen kommt eine schräge, damit man von der terasse in den garten gehen kann.
links in grün soll dann der selbstbau filter kommen. dieses gelbe soll entweder schilfgras oder bambus darstellen. vieleicht kann man ja noch irgendwie nen streifen teich machen, so als pflanzen filter.
der teich der zu sehen ist, soll bleiben, und der liegt eine reihe pflanzsteine höher als der andere teich. das ist dann ein wasserfall geplant.
also wird das wasser von unten nach oben durch den filter gepumt.
soweit das gedachte. 

achja
der unter teich wird dann ca. 4x5m evtl. 4x6 so in etwa und soll min 1,50 tief werden....
fische will ich erstmal nicht reinmachen.....kommt dann später noch
und dann mal sehn was für pflanzen sich da anbieten.

meine frage zum filter eine vortex tonne und dann noch drei normal filternonnen mit filterschwamm und lavagestein und dann noch ne andere filterkomponente reichen ???? 
ich wollte dann im unteren teich nen bodenablauf einbauen, muss die wasserentnahme jetzt auch so tief sein wie der bodenablauf oder drück der wasserdruck genügend, damit ich die filterkammer nicht ganz so tief machen muss ??? also einfach gesagt, kann ich quasi mit dem ablauf rohr erstmal wieder knapp 50cm hoch gehen und dann auf dieser höhe das wasser abzapfen für die filterrung ???

hoffentlich ist das verständlich


----------



## axel (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

Hallo Alexander !

Die Filterbehälter wirst Du wohl über den oberen Teich setzen müssen .
Oder Du arbeitest mit einem Druckfilter . Die sollen aber nicht besonders Wirkungsvoll sein.
Die Idee mit dem Wasserfall vom oberen in den unteren Teich find ich Super  
Setze doch in den oberen Teich viele Wasserpflanzen ein . Dann haste einen Pflanzenfilter und auch gleich einen schönen Draufblick auf die Pflanzen 
Deine Wassertiefe ist ja super ! Ich würd da aber auch Flachwasserzonen mit anlegen für Pflanzen . Wenn Du unten Kois reinsetzt kann es aber passieren das die  Pflanzen  gefressen werden .
Die technischen Fragen beantworten lieber die Experten . Bodenablauf ist erst mal eine Gute Idee

Gruß      axel


----------



## Kitemaan (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*



			
				axel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Alexander !
> 
> Die Filterbehälter wirst Du wohl über den oberen Teich setzen müssen .
> Oder Du arbeitest mit einem Druckfilter . Die sollen aber nicht besonders Wirkungsvoll sein.
> ...



Mit dem oberen teich, das dort mehr pflanzen rein kommen sollen habe ich mir schonmal überlegt, und werde das auch so machen.
Flachwasserzone usw. bau ich auch ein....

das was wohl am wichtigsten ist, ist die frage, ob das so mit dem schwerkraft filter klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle
Bild wird gleich nachgerreicht


----------



## Kitemaan (20. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

So hier noch mal meine zeichnung dazu.
die frage ist jetzt, ob das wasser auch so läuft wie ich mir das vorstelle. habe es mal im rohr und filtersytem rot gemalt


----------



## Annett (22. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichbau aber wie und wo.....*

Hallo Alexander.

Also mir ist in dieser Zeichnung kein Fehler aufgefallen. 

Nur noch als Anmerkung:
Falls die Anlage im Winter durchlaufen soll, wäre ein Bypass direkt aus dem Filter zum großen Teich aber sehr zu empfehlen. Ein Bach kühlt dir das Wasser zu schnell aus. Im Sommer heizt er übrigens auch das Wasser schneller auf.... auch dort könnte man in den heißen Stunden den Bypass zumind. teilweise nutzen.


----------

